# Comparison of 3 Seven Bikes: Alaris SG and Race, Elium Steel



## Chrs2088 (Aug 24, 2004)

I am wondering if people could tell me their experience/opinions on the Alaris SG vs. Alaris Race vs. Elium Steel. I have had a chance to ride the Axiom SG, but my LBS does not have these other frames available for me to ride in my size. The Axiom SG is very nice, but a little too pricey, so I am wondering how these other three frames compare. Thanks.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*I can chime in on the Alaris vs. the Axiom*



Chrs2088 said:


> I am wondering if people could tell me their experience/opinions on the Alaris SG vs. Alaris Race vs. Elium Steel. I have had a chance to ride the Axiom SG, but my LBS does not have these other frames available for me to ride in my size. The Axiom SG is very nice, but a little too pricey, so I am wondering how these other three frames compare. Thanks.


I am 6'5", so the compact geometry of the race was never really a consideration. I have a friend close to my size who went the Axiom SG, and I went with the Alaris SG. Elium was never a consideration due to the weight restrictions. Both are great bikes, and the bottom line is mine is only slightly heavier. I have what would be considered a 64cm frameset, and fully built out weighs only 19.2lbs.

In my opinion the best reason to go Seven is the custom geometry, which includes them selecting specific diameter and thickness for each tube to match the ride quality you want. I wanted no lateral play in the headtube and a rock solid bottom bracket (ala a Cannondale). Oh, and I wanted a much smoother ride while still having a responsive feel. Amazing thing is I got all of it! My perspective is that Seven can make just about whatever you want, it is all a question of price. I don't think you would go wrong with the Alaris SG.

Check out the reviews on the Alaris (I have one there) and the Axiom. Both are highly recommended. Most people say get the Alaris and save the $500 with only a small weight penalty. I know I love mine.


----------



## Scott.Weinberg (Jul 29, 2006)

I've had an Alaris SG for 3 months now, have 2,000 miles on it, and it rides like the butter. I don't lose any sleep over having straight tubes, and neither will you.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

cthomas nailed it. Unless your body fat % is down in the 5 range or you have plenty of extra cash sitting around, I don't see how you could go wrong with the Alaris SG. Seven has never had a problem building a bike that their customer loves. Save the $500 and spend it on a nice set of custom wheels. You'll be delighted.

A Seven Alaris is my dream bike. I've been to the shop near Boston, but I can't seem to convince the wife that a new bike is good money spent just yet.


----------

